# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik kan het écht niet meer:-(

## MissCupCake

Hey mensen,

Nu ik dit weer aan het schrijven ben, schiet ik weer vol, omdat ik gewoon niet meer kan. Elke dag die ik meemaak doet zo'n pijn van binnen, het kost me zoveel moeite, alles...
Kort: ik ben een meisje, begin 20, studerend en tot voorheen een gewone meid, die alles doet wat meiden van mijn leeftijd doen.

Nu is alles al heel anders, sinds zeker 2 jaren leef ik in een steeds zwaarder wordende depressie. Ik ga niet naar buiten omdat ik mezelf dik vind, ik heb geen overgewicht, maar ik wil een maatje 34 en daar ben ik elke dag mee bezig. Ik voel me lelijk, walgelijk echt om op te spugen en zo voel ik dat elke dag. Ik voel me gewoon niet waard om te genieten van de kermis, het strand, uit eten gaan, uitgaan...Ik weet ook niet meer wat ik moet doen, maar ik ben nu bang geworden, want ik merk dat ik sinds drie maanden al 5 keren serieus heb gedacht aan dood gaan, zelfmoord plegen, gewoon klaar ermee, rust...!
Ik ben bang dat ik in een onbewaakt moment mezelf wat aan doe, maar aan mijn ouders vertellen kan niet, want ze weten niet dat het zo erg is en ik wil ze ook niet ongerust maken. Ik kan echt elk moment in huilen uitbarsten. Soms wil ik mezelf gewoon pijn doen, omdat ik mezelf zo mislukt walgelijk kind vind (ik heb het nog nooit gedaan). En het ergste van alles, ik voel me ontzettend eenzaam, verschrikkelijk, niet dat mijn ouders mij niet genoeg liefde geven, maar ik mis gewoon die andere soort liefde, die een jongen je kan geven, dat heb ik nog nooit gehad...:$ Die eenzaamheid laat me ook voelen alsof niets meer uitmaakt, de zon schijnt nu, maar van binnen voel ik een storm en ik kan er niets aan doen. 

Ik heb een gevoel dat als ik nog een paar maanden zo door ga ik aan het eind van dit jaar mijn eigen leven kan hebben genomen, omdat het verloop nu zo progressief is...het wordt steeds erger die gedachtes, die eenzaamheid, dat gevoel...

Zijn er mensen hier die mij echt oprecht, eerlijk, haalbaar advies kunnen geven, uit eigen ervaring of misschien wel uit deskundige ervaring. Ik hoop het...


Bedankt alvast voor het nemen van de moeite.

Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik spreek nu niet uit ervaring en ik ben ook geen deskundige op het gebied van depressies, maar ik zou je wel willen adviseren om naar je huisarts te gaan en dat je eventueel doorverwezen wordt naar een psycholoog. Je moet echt met iemand gaan praten, meissie. Dit kan echt niet zo. 
Je bent pas twintig jaar. Je hoort van het leven te genieten en je niet zo druk te maken over dat je er niet goed uitziet. Je moet niet binnen blijven zitten, en jezelf gek maken met gedachten. Ga gewoon naar buiten, zoek afleiding. Als jij binnen blijft zitten zullen die gedachten alleen maar erger worden. Je bent het waard om te genieten van de dingen die buiten gebeuren, ongeacht hoe je eruit ziet!!!
Jij vind jezelf niet perfect, maar er zijn genoeg mensen die dat wel vinden. Die van je houden, juist om wie je bent. Lieverd, niemand is perfect!!!! De perfecte mens bestaat niet!! Je moet jezelf leren nemen zoals je bent. 
Je zegt dat je nog nooit de liefde van een jongen hebt gehad, maar lieverd, dat is toch ook wel logisch. Als jij altijd maar binnen blijft zitten, en niemand ontmoet, hoe moeten de jongens dan weten dat jij bestaat???????
Ga naar buiten, ga uit, ga naar het strand, de kermis, of weet ik veel wat. Laat zien wie je bent, en vergeet dat slechte zelf beeld wat je hebt.
Ik ken je niet, maar ik weet zeker dat je van binnen en van buiten een prachtig mens bent. Ieder mens is prachtig, hoe ze er ook uit zien.
Of je nu klein, groot, dik of dun bent, het maakt niet uit! Laat je zelf in je waarde, geniet van de dingen om je heen, en vooral van jezelf!!!
Sterkte!!!!

Liefs en een hele dikke knuffel
Déylanna

----------

